# Charger started melting!



## Hash Punk

I was charging my vision spinner 2 at work. And i left it unattended for maybe an hour. When i got back to it it was so hot that i couldnt touch it and the plastic of the charger was melting! I unplugged as fast as i could and once it cooled down i noticed some of the juice had leaked onto the battery and was burnt pitch black. Im assuming that this was the cause of a possible short circuit. just wanted to give you guys fair warning to check for any juice on the battery before charging. Who knows what would have happened had i got there later than i did

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Marzuq

Hash Punk said:


> I was charging my vision spinner 2 at work. And i left it unattended for maybe an hour. When i got back to it it was so hot that i couldnt touch it and the plastic of the charger was melting! I unplugged as fast as i could and once it cooled down i noticed some of the juice had leaked onto the battery and was burnt pitch black. Im assuming that this was the cause of a possible short circuit. just wanted to give you guys fair warning to check for any juice on the battery before charging. Who knows what would have happened had i got there later than i did



That's hectic. And valuable information to anyone looking to maintain safety and who wants to maintain their gear. Good looking out mate 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

That could have ended a whole different way 

Glad you caught it in time, and thanks for the heads up. I vow to diligently wipe down my batteries before charging

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Hash Punk said:


> I was charging my vision spinner 2 at work. And i left it unattended for maybe an hour. When i got back to it it was so hot that i couldnt touch it and the plastic of the charger was melting! I unplugged as fast as i could and once it cooled down i noticed some of the juice had leaked onto the battery and was burnt pitch black. Im assuming that this was the cause of a possible short circuit. just wanted to give you guys fair warning to check for any juice on the battery before charging. Who knows what would have happened had i got there later than i did


Hectic dude glad you got it in time. Its good practice to clean the battery contact everytime you fill your tank and before charging. I noticed I never got a good charge if I didn't clean the contact and my tank would gurgle if there was a drop of juice in that little well.


----------



## Matuka

I will become much more careful with charging from here on!


----------



## MorganSa

The leakage thing is just annoying!


----------



## TimJohnstone

This could be happens due to high voltage of electricity otherwise it is not possible charger started melting. anyways if you like to buy some new chargers i will help you to get affordable batteries and chargers.


----------



## Stephen Rowley

Had this happen to me once in 2009 on my L88 PCC it burst into flames


----------



## KB_314

Hash Punk said:


> I was charging my vision spinner 2 at work. And i left it unattended for maybe an hour. When i got back to it it was so hot that i couldnt touch it and the plastic of the charger was melting! I unplugged as fast as i could and once it cooled down i noticed some of the juice had leaked onto the battery and was burnt pitch black. Im assuming that this was the cause of a possible short circuit. just wanted to give you guys fair warning to check for any juice on the battery before charging. Who knows what would have happened had i got there later than i did


Thanks for sharing this - valuable information and I'm glad nobody was hurt! 
Out of interest, was this charger plugged into a wall outlet, or via usb plugged into a computer? What type/brand of charger was it? I've also noticed juice in my GF's Kanger charger used for her Spinner2 once or twice. Keep telling her to wipe it before charging, so reading your post is quite alarming. I'm wondering whether the cause was the leaked juice, or electrical/power related. Regardless though, I'm gonna hammer home to her the importance of charging a dry battery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk

KB_314 said:


> Thanks for sharing this - valuable information and I'm glad nobody was hurt!
> Out of interest, was this charger plugged into a wall outlet, or via usb plugged into a computer? What type/brand of charger was it? I've also noticed juice in my GF's Kanger charger used for her Spinner2 once or twice. Keep telling her to wipe it before charging, so reading your post is quite alarming. I'm wondering whether the cause was the leaked juice, or electrical/power related. Regardless though, I'm gonna hammer home to her the importance of charging a dry battery!


Had it plugged in a laptop at the time. So I dont really think it was a power surge. Was using a twisp ego charger on it at the time. But ive long since moved up to rba's so my spinner is now my go to in an emegency vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Just for interest sake, this is also possible with bad or faulty USB ports!
I've seen quite a few flash drives and the like melt due to USB ports supplying -5v instead of +5v or higher/erratic voltages

Normal cause is lack of ground/ing on the ports themselves, or the ground being shorted out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

TheLongTwitch said:


> Just for interest sake, this is also possible with bad or faulty USB ports!
> I've seen quite a few flash drives and the like melt due to USB ports supplying -5v instead of +5v or higher/erratic voltages
> 
> Normal cause is lack of ground/ing on the ports themselves, or the ground being shorted out



Yet another reason I use a wall charger 99% of the time 
I don't stick my USB cable in just any hole

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheLongTwitch

That's what she said!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

